# Norwegian: Summer vacation plans



## Grefsen

*Jeg vil gjerne skrive* "summer vacation plans" *som emne tittel av e-posten til en venn i norge.

Er det sommerferieplaner kanskje?

På forhånd takk for hjelpen!  
*


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *Jeg vil gjerne skrive* "summer vacation plans" *som emnetittel (emne) i e-posten til en venn i norge.
> 
> Er det sommerferieplaner, kanskje?
> 
> På forhånd takk for hjelpen!
> *



Sommerferieplaner er helt korrekt! 
Det høres likevel kanskje bedre ut med "planer for sommerferien".


----------



## Obil Tu

Just to complete Huffameg's corrections:



Grefsen said:


> *Jeg vil gjerne skrive* "summer vacation plans" *som emnetittel i e-posten til en venn i Norge.
> 
> Er det sommerferieplaner kanskje?
> 
> På forhånd takk for hjelpen!
> *



I think "sommerferieplaner" works equally well as "planer for sommerferien". Let's use our nice compounds whenever we can!


----------



## Grefsen

*Tusen takk for denne rettelsene **Huffameg.* 



Huffameg said:


> Sommerferieplaner er helt korrekt!


*Også tusen takk for positiv tilbaksmelding.  *



Huffameg said:


> Det høres likevel kanskje bedre ut med "planer for sommerferien".


*Vær så snill å gi meg en engelsk oversettelse når du har litt tid. * 
(Are you saying that you think  *"planer for sommerferien" *sounds better?)


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> Just to complete Huffameg's corrections:
> 
> *Jeg vil gjerne skrive* "summer vacation plans" *som emnetittel i e-posten til en venn i Norge.*


*Også tusen takk for rettelsen Obil Tu.*



Obil Tu said:


> I think "sommerferieplaner" works equally well as "planer for sommerferien". Let's use our nice compounds whenever we can!


I just thought I would mention that when you do a google search on *"sommerferieplaner"* you get  *6,120 *results. However, when you google *"planer for sommerferien"* you only get *834* results.


----------



## Obil Tu

Grefsen said:


> I just thought I would mention that when you do a google search on *"sommerferieplaner"* you get  *6,120 *results. However, when you google *"planer for sommerferien"* you only get *834* results.



Which means that people do use the compound!


----------



## Huffameg

Huffameg said:


> Sommerferieplaner er helt korrekt!
> Det høres likevel kanskje bedre ut med "planer for sommerferien".





Grefsen said:


> *Vær så snill å gi meg en engelsk oversettelse når du har litt tid. *
> (Are you saying that you think  *"planer for sommerferien" *sounds better?)



Yes, in my opinion "planer for sommerferien" sounds better. I too like compounds but they can also turn out too long.


----------



## Grefsen

Huffameg said:


> Yes, in my opinion "planer for sommerferien" sounds better. I too like compounds but they can also turn out too long.


*Jeg fikk svaret i morges fra min venn* "who is in the process of making plans for" *hans sommerferie.*  He is still considering several options, one of which would include coming to see me in California.  

*Hvordan skriver man *"California summer vacation plans" *på norsk?  Er det "planer for California-sommerferie" kanksje?*


----------



## Tech12

Grefsen said:


> *Hvordan skriver man *"California summer vacation plans" *på norsk?  Er det "planer for California-sommerferie" kanksje?*



Yes, but perhaps more commonly: "Planer for sommerferien i California". You should probably use the definite article though, since you have a particular vacation in mind and are not just talking generally.


----------



## Grefsen

Tech12 said:


> Yes, but perhaps more commonly: "Planer for sommerferien i California". You should probably use the definite article though, since you have a particular vacation in mind and are not just talking generally.


*Tusen takk for det! *


----------



## aaspraak

Jeg tror jeg oftest ville brukt *sommerferieplaner* som emne eller tittel, men i de fleste tilfeller stilt spørsmål om planene slik:

Har du *planer for sommerferien*?


----------



## Grefsen

*Tusen takk for tilbaksmelding aaspraak! * 


aaspraak said:


> Jeg tror jeg oftest ville brukt *sommerferieplaner* som emne eller tittel, men i de fleste tilfeller stilt spørsmål om planene slik:
> 
> Har du *planer for sommerferien*?


*Her er mitt forsøk på en engelsk oversettelse:*

I believe I would most often use *sommerferieplaner *as a subject or title, but in most instances (it would be) posed as a question about plans as:


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> I think "sommerferieplaner" works equally well as "planer for sommerferien". Let's use our nice compounds whenever we can!


Is there any distinction made *på norsk* between long and very short vacations?  

In American English you might say that you took a "two day summer getaway" instead of a "summer vacation" when you just take a two day mid-week break from work.  Is there any expression in Norwegian that might be the equivalent of a "two day summer getaway?" 

*På forhånd takk for hjelpen!*


----------



## cevita

> Is there any expression in Norwegian that might be the equivalent of a "two day summer getaway?"



Sommerferie is the four/five weeks in summer, and I think it sound weird if you'd say your going on a to/dagers sommerferie.

But if you leave out "summer" you can specify the length of the vacation like you do in English, so you can say "to-dagers ferie" for two days get away.


----------

